# Puerto USB utilizando ASM



## whtguitar (Mar 5, 2010)

Saludos a todos!

Esta la primera vez, disculpen si esto suena algo novato .

Como mi laptop no tiene un puerto paralelo, conseguí un aparatico que es USB a Paralelo. He tenido problemas para utilizarlo, alguíen tiene alguna idea de como poder acceder a este mediante un código Assembler ? 

El dispositivo es parecido a este:
http://img.alibaba.com/photo/10812632/USB_To_Parallel_DB25_.jpg


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 5, 2010)

Tienes el fabricante y.. quiza el modelo. ya buscaste informacion en Internet ?.
Saludos


----------



## whtguitar (Mar 5, 2010)

Gracias por responder tan pronto

Tengo que es un BF -1284. Cuando lo conecto y busco una dirección para acceder a este (como lo hacía para la dirección del puerto paralelo, antiguamente en Dir: 378H, 278H ó 3BCH), me da una dirección: 02H ...

Sin embargo, no logro manipularlo... Help Please


----------



## RBX374 (Mar 5, 2010)

Estoy altamente interesado en el tema pero no tengo ni idea 

Yo intenté usar un cable USB-Serie para programar PIC's pero no hubo manera. (Recuerda que la intensidad que da un puerto USB es muuuuuy baja)


----------



## whtguitar (Mar 5, 2010)

Llevo algo de tiempo desesperado por saber como funciona esto, a ver si se hace algo ahora :s


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 8, 2010)

whtguitar: Conecta el cable adaptador y revisa en la pestaña de configuracion de dispositivos si aparece reconocido. Si no lo esta, deberian conectar una impresora paralela al cable y hay si deberia reconocerla y se puede averiguar el puerto de I/O que le fue asignado.
Saludos.


----------

